# What dechlorinator?



## Crombie (9 Sep 2014)

Just getting the last few bits together for my new tank and was just wondering what dechlorinator does anyone use?


----------



## mr. luke (9 Sep 2014)

Saechem prime for smaller tanks  
Used to use a pond dechlorinator for my large aquarium but small doses are awkward.


----------



## Crombie (9 Sep 2014)

Thought that's what I'd hear, thanks.


----------



## pepedopolous (9 Sep 2014)

Ditto Prime, especially important if you're going to be using Seachem Purigen to help make the water clear. 

P


----------



## allan angus (9 Sep 2014)

hma filter cheaper and easier lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2014)

Prime is your friend  you won't go wrong with it!


----------



## Crombie (9 Sep 2014)

Well that's ordered then, should mean I can get cycling the tank the weekend, yay!


----------



## Henry (10 Sep 2014)

Prime.


----------



## ian_m (10 Sep 2014)

Make your own ?

Using sodium thiosulphate
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/chlorine-chloramine

On a popular auction site you can get 1Kg for £6, which mixed at 1% gives about 100litres of dechlorinator, and at 0.5cm3 per 50litres of tank water your 100litres of dechlorinator is good for 100 litres / 0.0005 * 50 -> 10million litres of tank water. Job done...


----------



## Crombie (10 Sep 2014)

Hahahaha ok, tank ain't that big, thanks tho.


----------

